# Meet Alex! (pics)



## DMaverick (Sep 20, 2016)

My son and I rescued Alex yesterday from a local animal control shelter. Alex is our first pet for the house and he's a pretty cool cat! Super thick fur and green eyes with little purplish paw pads. He's very young and loves to play a little rough, or chase balls, but is just as happy chilling in a private area. Seems like a smart boy. He loves-loves-loves my son which is exactly what I was hoping would happen.

I hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

He's a beautiful cat, and thank you for giving a home to the homeless.  Here's best wishes for many happy years for Alex and your son.


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

He's absolutely gorgeous! All these pretty grey kitties I'm seeing lately have me jonesing for a grey cat! hahaha


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL, love the caption you put with the second pic. He is stunning - looks to be just a few months old?


----------



## DMaverick (Sep 20, 2016)

Alex will be exactly 6 months old tomorrow 9-22.

LOL! Yes the caption is adapted from the Princess Bride which is what I imagined he was thinking with that look on his face and the claws out.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ha ha, that's one of my favorite movies. I've actually seen more than once, which is really rare - even read the book! 

Alex is way cuter than Inigo Montoya though.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

I can't see any of the photographs.


----------



## DMaverick (Sep 20, 2016)

Nuliajuk said:


> I can't see any of the photographs.


Try these direct links:

http://s20.postimg.org/vmxb2g6bx/Devious_Alex3.jpg

http://s20.postimg.org/xdgc3xnv1/alex4.jpg


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Happy half-birthday to Alex!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Beautiful boy... 'I'm not left pawed.' :lol:


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

What a handsome kitty Alex is. He is just gorgeous I love his beautiful gray coat. It is wonderful that you have rescued him. Your son and you will have many happy years with Alex,and he will learn a lot by having a pet.


----------

